# Mammy and Millie <3



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

My and my baby Millie doing funny faces hahah! She is eleven weeks old in a couple of days, and is able ton I on walks then cannot wait! So happy with my baby chihuahua she makes me so happy! Started to learn her simple tricks such as 'sit' 'leave it' and 'stay'
Any tips on learning her how to walk nice on a lead?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

*Mammy and Millie &lt;3*

Very cute photo. I've always used a harness for my crew. As their neck is so very delicate and one of my chi's pull when she walks lol. If you are using a harness, you can start by letting her wear it in the house for short periods til she is used to it. Once your ready to walk her, start slowly and use treats and positive reinforcement. She will be walking like a pro in no time 😊


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Well i actually have a collar for her, would you recommend getting a harness or will the collar do?
I got a lovely pink diamanté matching collar and lead!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

As Chiluv04 said a harness is much better their little necks are very delicate and they are safer.I have known dogs wriggle out of collars on a walk into the road


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I agree With the others, always a harness for a delicate little neck. There's no reason why she can't wear her collar as well to look pretty.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Okay thank you for the advice guys!
I've ordered this harness. I'm really lookin for are to taking her on walks, how many times a day do you all walk yours?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't blame you--I would be soooooo in love with her if I were you!! I simply adore that photo of the two of you "screaming" at the camera!!! You should frame it.  I've never been any good at training. I declare I don't know how Lulu has learned all she knows. lol I will say, though, I do use a harness while walking so she never has pressure on her throat. The harness you posted a pic of looks fine. I also like one called a Buddy Belt in the summer as it's very strappy so she wouldn't get hot. 

Here are a couple of pics of Lulu with a Buddy Belt on.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lmao at the photo!  welcome to the forum mommy and puppy!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

haha I love that picture and how you both have the same expression! I agree with the others about harnesses, they're much safer for chihuahuas and their fragile neck/trachea. I have some collars too, but I don't use them with a leash (just to look pretty ). 

As for training her to walk on the leash, bring some high value treats (tiny boiled chicken pieces or cheese never fail lol) to encourage her to walk if she's refusing or whenever she stops. Also I would recommend taking her out for walks no matter the weather to get her used to wind, rain, cold, wet muddy grass early on. Some dogs can have issues with these things.


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

:hello1: Welcome & since your baby is still very tiny I would recommend a harness vest. The one you posted a picture of I have found not to fit such a small dog. My girl at 5lbs is still able to slip out of that one & when she was 3lbs it was just way too big even though it is an xsmall. Amazon.com : Soft Mesh Comfy Step in Dog Vest Harness for Teacups, Toys, Minis, Puppies, Small Dog Breeds 2-16 lbs. Baby Pink, Sky Blue, Black, Red, Camo, X-small, Small, Medium, Large, X-large (Baby Pink, x-small) : Pet Supplies


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

She is just amazing! This morning she was hiding behind the curtain and you could see her shadow threw it and she was peeking out to see if I could see her then running out thinking she was as surprising me bless her!
How old is Lola? Also love those photos of her she is gorgeous!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you guys I will take all your advice on board  I am going to take her to pets at home today so that I can pick a harness that fits her well.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I agree with the others, the harness that you ordered may not be a good fit right now. But she may eventually grow into it. You can still use the pretty collar you got her, to wear with her harness. I like the harness that Tina posted her Lulu wearing. It's a buddy belt harness. And it comes in tiny sizes and would likely be a great fit for your girl since it is adjustable. I'm not sure where you can order them in the UK, however you may find some on eBay from an international seller. Also Susan Lanci Harnesses are awesome too, and adjustable. They are made to order, so can take a while to get. 

This is the buddy belt size 2 modeled by my Ava who's 3 1/2 lbs full grown
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...F-3ADF-494F-A4B2-617B17642F16_zpskzht7tem.jpg

Susan Lanci xxs 
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...6-A1F3-48BE-8E1D-ABF110075D70_zpsbxsrx9um.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...0-DEA0-409F-AF1B-5FAE0E73B9C3_zpsyt09iiws.jpg


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Love the buddy harness you sent a photo of its lovely I will have a look on the Internet, I'm going to go to pets at home today so will find a good fit there


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

If ur on a budget since bbs are a little pricey I opted for a ferret harness for car rides and shoppin cart/carrier clippings when KC was itty bitty size xxs


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Ah that's a good idea! But I'm guna have to get a bb one they look amazing!! 
My hubby won't mind hehe


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Your welcome. That one is the purple Python. I also have one in a classic pink color with crystals. Buddy belts are pricey but well worth the investment. The classic buddybelt can be found for $40 or less in ebay or chewy.com. If I were you I'd wait til she's around 6 months or so. And for now do as your doing and go and look at something in person to fit her now, or try a harness like Pidge is suggesting.

Here's the buddy belt with crystals 
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...C-5C81-42AB-AF2A-E6E84548038E_zpscxpsjvze.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...8-27FE-48E8-8698-795B668E9ABE_zpsescvqszy.jpg


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Oki dokes! How old is your chi? 
Millie eventually fits into her pink sweater!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ava is almost 16 months and she's a 3 1/2 lb fireball! Lol. Millie looks gorgeous in her sweater. 

If you buy a buddy belt, go with a size 2. That way Millie can wear over a nice thick sweater or coat until she is bigger 😍


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Millie is such a doll!!! My Lulu turned 7 years old this past January. She is spoiled rotten but so good. Lulu wears a size 3 buddy belt, and she's almost 6 lbs, so they are pretty adjustable.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Ah that's great I will go for size 2, it will be so fun to take her on her walks  
Post some pics of your chis x


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Great shot of you both. Millie is so cute and love that you keep posting pictures. It's so fun seeing everyone's babies and love being able to watch them grow up too.


----------



## Ellie Huahua (Feb 10, 2015)

Excellent photos Jessica! Millie is just a darling! A collar is really just for ID tags, all dogs with a lead should only be attached to a harness (a lot of people who don't use collars just clip ID to the harness) I have both. 

In the link below, while you are reading just replace the word 'collar' with 'harness'. Remember to take everything off her whenever you are not in (I've read some horrific stories where people have left a collar on their dog and nicked out for milk & bread:-().  Good Luck lil Millie :love5: . x x x

Dog Obedience Training: Introducing Your Dog to a Lead or Leash


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Elliehuahua- aw thank you much she is just adorable isn't she, I love her to bits! 
After reading all the advice I am definitely going to use a harness and a collar.. And ah no that is awful! I will never forget 
Do your chis wear shoes/boots on walks?

Basketmichelle - aw thank you so much think I might get that one on a canvas, it will be nice to look back on it once she has grown up. 
I'm guessing the time is just going to fly over! 
Do your chis wear shoes/boots on walks?


----------



## Ellie Huahua (Feb 10, 2015)

She is so beautiful, I have a photo on my wall of a lilac chihuahua and it reminds me of her heheh ! I have never used booties on any of my dogs, I always thought they should only be used if medically necessary, that being said though I know some dogs can't handle some climates or they find it hard to adjust if they have recently moved somewhere colder. I'm unsure if age has anything to do with it. I have actually been in wonder recently about booties for my own Chihuahua so am quite interested to see what others have to advise (if I ever do use booties it will have to be hard wearing material that is weatherproof otherwise there'd be no point in her wearing them cause we live in Scotland where it is cold and very wet almost all of the time). :toothy2: x x x


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Ah wow I live in Newcastle so not far from you at all! I got married in Gretna green, do you live near Gretna?
Also I ordered her some ugg boots just incase of snow this winter I don't want her little paws getting too cold, was thinking about some doggy wellies to match my hunters if she likes the uggs x


----------



## Ellie Huahua (Feb 10, 2015)

Why Aye ! I live a couple of hours away from Gretna Green and I was a guest at a wedding there nearly three years ago haha. The Uggs would be comfy I imagine, and wellies- sound like water wouldn't leak in (doh). I have no idea what length booties etc should go up to on the dog lol. I bet she will walk funny at first hehe, when letting her try them out just give lots of treats while wearing them and only take them off when she is calm (some dogs can get a bit freaky while wearing something new, but you might be lucky  ). I love watching those videos where the dogs lift their feet up really high with each step they take!  x x x


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Where was the wedding at in Gretna green? If you remember? I got married at anvil hall it was beautiful! I was seventeen at the time so it was abit of a 'runaway' wedding!
The uggs are adorable she tried them on the other day but they are too big at the moment so will have to wait till her paws get abit bigger...and yeah I will she loved the little puppy milk bones and ah I havnt watched those videos yet I will have a look on YouTube soon.
Do you have many dogs? And are they all chis? x x x


----------



## Ellie Huahua (Feb 10, 2015)

It was the Blacksmith intimate, cottagey-looking one. It is a really beautiful place to get married, I said I could happily live there haha I loved it! Aww that's sweet!
lol aww teeny feet, she will grow into them. Can picture her munching away heheh! You feel sorry for some of them but can't help but giggle too!
I've always had dogs but in this pack there are four 

Kizsa - Chihuahua.
Syrice - Siberian Husky.
Boone - Siberian Husky.
Asti - Yorkshire Terrier.

They're all awesome the absolute lights of my life, and I would have more too money depending :toothy8:! x x x


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh yeah I saw that venue I liked it but personally wanted the traditional big church  and ah wow I love huskys they are beautiful dogs! I only have Millie at the moment, just wanted a little one and they are great company... Millie just makes me laugh she will just get right in my face and start kissing me she's the best! So how often do you go on dog walks then? I'm guessing the huskys need lots of excersize?


----------



## Ellie Huahua (Feb 10, 2015)

They are extremely beautiful but sometimes wish their attitudes would match their looks lol Huskies are absolutely mad, I would describe them as little working machines (even the littlest Husky has the body power you won't believe)! I know Chis are brilliant, of all the dogs I've owned the Chihuahua breed is the best (I really am for all breeds and I honestly have a love for every breed, but to own a Chihuahua is a love I have never felt before) :love2:! I take them all out together for their toilet walks but the Huskies get taken out for separate, longer walks for their exercise and mental stimulation. I take them to an enclosed-dog-park for regular Husky Meets too for hours of constant socialization. I'm also saving up to buy a decent bike to take them bikejoring (a type of mushing). Huskies are able to run for most hours of the day so they need their exercise, if they do not get it- God help ya- they become pestering, vocal, destructive, agitated, aggressive (I remember having a complete breakdown with my first one lolol was not funny at the time but can laugh about it now) ... a happy Husky really is a tired Husky, and to have a peaceful one at the end of the day means a sane owner :shock: lol! x x x


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I second the harness suggestions!! They're much safer for both you and puppy! Chihuahuas are prone to collapsed tracheas, something you don't wanna go through. We have been using both Susan Lanci and buddy belts for years and love both!! Buddy belts are more convenient bc they're adjustable in the girth whereas susan lanci is softer on their skin IMO, but can be harder to get a good fit since it's not adjustable. Let me know if you need help with sizing! 
This is our small collection of buddy belts from a while back, we have a few more now!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Ah you have a great collection!  the buddy belt ones look good since they're adjustable...
I love shopping for Millie I always get so carried away I bought her a gorgeous blue coat today it's so cute!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks! I know what you mean, I used to be a shopaholic for the chis, seriously addicted! But now with our little man coming soon, I'm starting to splurge for him instead! I wanna see her new blue coat! Show me a pic please!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Of course I will post it tomorrow once I go downstairs (I'm in bed now as it's 1am) 
It's like a shiny blue puffa coat with a fur hood. It's too big for Millie now but she will grow into it.. And ah when are you due? Have you decided on a name yet? Xxx


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Jessicashield said:


> Elliehuahua- aw thank you much she is just adorable isn't she, I love her to bits!
> After reading all the advice I am definitely going to use a harness and a collar.. And ah no that is awful! I will never forget
> Do your chis wear shoes/boots on walks?
> 
> ...


That's a great idea to get that one on canvas, it's such a great shot. They do grow up fast, I can't believe Carolina will turn 1 towards the end of March.

Indy wears boots in the winter only and only when we have a lot of snow and very cold temperatures. He's not a big fan of wearing them at all, but if he doesn't have them on when I take him out to potty he start lifting his feet up one by one within minutes and wants to go right back in the house. I wish I could also get Carolina boots but she's just to tiny that I've never found any small enough.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Ah maybe you could find some extra small booties on eBay, thats where I bought Millie's...
They don't fit her yet, but I think she will grow into them. How much does Carolina weigh? Millie's mam and dad were both 3lbs, so Millie isn't going to get very big. She was the smallest in the litter xxx


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I love the Susan Lanci harnesses, Millie is short coat like Lily, the Susan Lanci's are soft micro suede and hold up extremely well. They also have itty bitty sizes. 
Buddy belts are fab also, you can't go wrong with any of them.
Love your pics!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Aw thank you debrawade10, Millie is always infront of the camera she loves it!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Here is the coat I mentioned zorana1125


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

*Mammy and Millie &lt;3*

Love her coat. It's like a royal blue. Looks so poofy and comfy. Does she have any other clothes or coats? I love that pink hoodie with the strawberries on it 😍🍓.Where exactly do you live? Is it really cold there. I've gone out of the country a few times, but only to Germany.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

She has a few more sweaters and coats and boots, I'm going to wait till she's fully grown to get the majority of her clothing but there just for whilst she's a pup... I live in the north east of England, a place called Newcastle, and we do get cold winters right now it is 3° and its 4:40pm, it was snowing the other day yack!
Do you have some nice clothes for your chis?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jessicashield said:


> Here is the coat I mentioned zorana1125


It's so pretty! It reminds me of the fancy Puppy Angel puffer coats! I can't wait to see her wearing it! I would wait a bit too, let her do some growing so you don't have to get rid of tons of stuff. 
Oh and I'm 18 weeks along, due July 27th! We are thinking of naming him Mason Luka! But are not sure yet, there are a few other options we love too. Boy names are much harder than girl names. Our girl list is way longer, lol!!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

can't wait till it fits her, we went shopping again today she got a new downstairs bed, she loves it she's fast asleep in it now 
Wow not too long then and mason luka is a stunning name I would definitely stick with that it's really nice! 
Is this your first child then?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awh I wanna see the new bed! I miss shopping sprees for the chis but now we just have to much stuff!! we did order a few things from the new WL collection and 2 hoodies for the boys from Pariero which should be coming soon I hope! Do you have a lot of dog boutiques in your area? 
Thank you! We really like it too! Yes our first baby! We just got married October 12th of last year.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

It's so fun getting her clothes, and to be honest the actually shops arnt that great for clothing I just go for beddings, toys, food, leads, collars..I get the clothes off the internet 

Ah I also got married last year the 9th March xxx


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

*Mammy and Millie &lt;3*



Jessicashield said:


> She has a few more sweaters and coats and boots, I'm going to wait till she's fully grown to get the majority of her clothing but there just for whilst she's a pup... I live in the north east of England, a place called Newcastle, and we do get cold winters right now it is 3° and its 4:40pm, it was snowing the other day yack!
> Do you have some nice clothes for your chis?



Awe you will have to post a picture of her in here in her boots. That is if she grows into them. Does she tolerate clothes well? Or is she still getting used to them? My chi's have a pretty nice sized wardrobe. I really enjoy dressing them. They have everything from fancy collars, designer carriers and clothes and harnesses, beds blankets and far too many toys lol. does your Millie have a favorite toy?
do you mostly shop online for her? or do you have any cool pet boutiques near?
I grew up in Chicago. so I'm quite used to the cold. I did move to Indiana when I was in my twenties, and it's not much different there in terms of cold weather. Now I'm back in the western suburbs of Chicago and can't wait for warm weather. It's a really beautiful city in summer.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I will show you a photo of her boots, she does tolerate clothes well yes however she isn't keen on her collar yet however I think if I just keep putting in on her for little times she will eventually accept it. Aw wow show me some of your chis things, I love it how you can get them almost anything I was looking on the Internet before and found a chihuahua Swarovski necklace! 
Millie loves her blue squeaky duck we play a game with it and she gets so excited haha bless her! Do yours have fave toys? 
For clothes and personalised I shop online and for the rest (food, beds, blankets, toys etc) I go to a local pet shop it is really good 
I would love to visit Chicago I've been to Arizona and Florida but that's the only places in America. There's a film that makes me wana visit Chicago, it's called calamity Jane have you ever seen it? 
Sometimes we get nice summers but it doesn't get hot enough to lie out in unfortunately!
I also got Millie a gorgeous pet carrier today :



And here are the boots I mentioned:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> I will show you a photo of her boots, she does tolerate clothes well yes however she isn't keen on her collar yet however I think if I just keep putting in on her for little times she will eventually accept it. Aw wow show me some of your chis things, I love it how you can get them almost anything I was looking on the Internet before and found a chihuahua Swarovski necklace!
> 
> Millie loves her blue squeaky duck we play a game with it and she gets so excited haha bless her! Do yours have fave toys?
> 
> ...



You would love Chicago. Should you ever visit, be sure to come in summer and I'll show you some of my favorite places ❤😍. That's good that you have a boutique near you that you like. I live near several boutiques. They are all over the place around here. It's pretty dog friendly too. I love that I can take my babies shopping at most places with me, and even dine outdoors with them in summer. 

Ahhhh is this your first carrier? You will love getting to travel around with your baby in her bag. I love taking mine for walks but I love my bags too!
I have a pretty nice collection of carriers, some old and some new that are very hard to find. 

Here's one of my favorite carriers
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...D-11DA-4BAB-8EEE-1E0E434FA896_zps6ieueu7r.png

One my fave collars
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...1-9C22-4390-A826-9DC8315342F1_zpszetbj5vc.jpg

One of my favorite hoodies by a brand called Paris Erotica

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...9-CCA1-4DF1-B212-371F42131FC2_zpskhojquu2.jpg

Outfits and collar by Louisdog 
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...6-FC55-42EB-BE07-EFFB9B998FDF_zps6wxoodoj.jpg

Another favorite carrier
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...2-35B0-4A7F-A418-7B32F0791807_zpsdu7t0pga.jpg

Dresses from Tails in the city boutique in Chicago
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...2-50E5-4944-A44A-1E0456693D7D_zpsujelbuc0.jpg

Ruff Ruff couture thermals 
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...E-8E5B-402D-B09F-704EDBF3704E_zps8dnmcbuk.jpg

Matching tops by Wooflink
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...8-157B-468A-8368-7CEB8B24DE2A_zpsgqp7wdfh.jpg

Collar collection
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...5-84BE-4D38-A3FD-63706F8FD0C6_zpsw0n5j465.jpg

The whole crew modeling Wooflink
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...7-105A-418B-B349-28B099771CD0_zpsm7xm2b6u.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...C-6677-4A3C-91B2-51E8EFA840FB_zpsuay1qskg.jpg

There's so much more! But these are just a few of our favorite things 😍


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I would love to visit, maybe one day! I wish I lived there it seems there's so much more available for dogs, like there's no boutiques that I no of just regular pet shops unfortunately! Do you know of any other websites I could get Millie some clothing? 
Yeah she really liked being in her new carrier which I'm pleased about!
You have an amazing chi wardrobe! I especially love the first carrier it is stunning!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

*Mammy and Millie &lt;3*



Jessicashield said:


> I would love to visit, maybe one day! I wish I lived there it seems there's so much more available for dogs, like there's no boutiques that I no of just regular pet shops unfortunately! Do you know of any other websites I could get Millie some clothing?
> Yeah she really liked being in her new carrier which I'm pleased about!
> You have an amazing chi wardrobe! I especially love the first carrier it is stunning!



I wish we had a shortage of boutiques lol. On my commute to work I have to pass two. And I work really close to one of my favorite pet boutiques called Wetnose. 

Thanks! That carrier is by a brand called Wooflink. You would love their things. They make such beautiful clothes. The day that picture was taken I was with my friend Morgan downtown Naperville, and I wore that dog carrier to match this summer dress
I love purple!
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...3-E019-4AF9-BE6B-F5F2AF7BDDE5_zpsupwqmkim.png

One of my co workers just brought hm a maltipoo girl. And she ordered a cute little carrier just like yours. I think you can order on doggiecoutureshop.com, I'm just not sure about the shipping. So it'd be best if you order in bulk and during a big sale. She actually has a big sale going now, 35% off. 

There is much to do here if you have pets. Most boutiques by me hold so many events that you can take your dog too, like pictures with Santa or the Easter bunny, fund raisers for animal shelters, pet parades. There is a pet parade coming up in Chicago at Tails in the city for St. Patrick's day. And in summer a boutique near me organizes walks every Thursday for pet owners in the very famous downtown Naperville along the river walk. 

Here's Tails in the city boutique
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...3-6653-4CAA-94AA-147E6F3AF41D_zpsfglb4ier.png

My Ava trying on a dress
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...4-ED78-4027-B088-DE685A33DF5E_zps5xywsmdx.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...A-CD1C-444C-A972-D9C96002EB2A_zpsl8kjb9fz.jpg

My fave cafe with Ava 
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...A-16F2-44F1-96C5-E581B873D6B9_zpsxcxeou0t.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...6-6585-4817-86B5-08AB7701CE90_zps95zxkcyq.png

These pics are really making miss summer 🌸☀


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh my goddd! You are in heaven those boutiques look amazing! I wish I could visit them  there's nothing like that around here it's such a shame! I love your dress and the carrier by the way 
And oh I will have a look at the sale now, and I wish they did events like that around here me Millie and huby should move to Chicago haha!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Oh my goddd! You are in heaven those boutiques look amazing! I wish I could visit them  there's nothing like that around here it's such a shame! I love your dress and the carrier by the way
> And oh I will have a look at the sale now, and I wish they did events like that around here me Millie and huby should move to Chicago haha!



Thanks so much! There are 3 other boutiques near me very similar to that one. 

Haha! Well thanks, I've lived in Chicago my whole life so I'm used to it. It is a really awesome place, despite the cold winters. You and hubby are welcomed anytime! Certainly worth adding to the list of places to visit. 

And thanks, I got that dress on Hautelook for $17! From over $100, it's by a brand called American apparel. Last summer was a blast. This is the time of year I do the most with my dogs because it's nice and warm and they're allowed most places, I can shop in most major department stores in Chicago with them, or take them along with me downtown Naperville to the boutiques and outdoor dining. 

Does it really not get warm enough to lay out on the beach where you live?
I can't imagine that. So what is the highest temp in summer? I imagine it's only reaching 70's?


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Jessicashield said:


> Ah maybe you could find some extra small booties on eBay, thats where I bought Millie's...
> They don't fit her yet, but I think she will grow into them. How much does Carolina weigh? Millie's mam and dad were both 3lbs, so Millie isn't going to get very big. She was the smallest in the litter xxx


I don't think I'll ever find boots small enough. Indy's are the smallest size I've ever found and I've tried them on her and they'll never fit. 

In January, Carolina at 10 months, weighted just under 2 1/2 lbs. I have not weighted her since. She has a vet appointment next weekend so I'll know what it is then, but if anything she only gained a couple ounces. She's very tiny and pretty much done growing. She'll be a year old in March.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Zorana1125 said:


> It's so pretty! It reminds me of the fancy Puppy Angel puffer coats! I can't wait to see her wearing it! I would wait a bit too, let her do some growing so you don't have to get rid of tons of stuff.
> Oh and I'm 18 weeks along, due July 27th! We are thinking of naming him Mason Luka! But are not sure yet, there are a few other options we love too. Boy names are much harder than girl names. Our girl list is way longer, lol!!


I just had to let you know I also LOVE that name for a boy. My nephews name is Mason.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

BasketMichele said:


> I just had to let you know I also LOVE that name for a boy. My nephews name is Mason.


Awww thank you! I appreciate it! I swear boy names are so much harder than girl names!! It's funny bc I found a diaper bag I'm in love with and it's called the Mason Diaper bag by Burberry, it MUST be a sign! Haha


----------



## Ellie Huahua (Feb 10, 2015)

Wow these collections could put mine to shame lol, I honestly thought my dogs had a lot but yous make it look like I need to buy more now ..... sooo that's what I'm gonna have to do isn't it, tee hee . x x x


----------

